# Best Terrain Park Setup In CO (right now/early season)



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So what you're saying is you want pussy features?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Right now as in tomorrow or as in Monday? Vail has had bawana park open for a while with small and medium features. Golden peak will be done tomorrow with med/lg stuff. Golden peak has a slope style competition this weekend though so it will be closed.


----------



## Stezzybreh (Dec 31, 2009)

Argo said:


> Right now as in tomorrow or as in Monday? Vail has had bawana park open for a while with small and medium features. Golden peak will be done tomorrow with med/lg stuff. Golden peak has a slope style competition this weekend though so it will be closed.


As in tomorrow

and BA- I want features that someone can learn on, my buddy has never really rode park at all. I'm from the east coast, don't really know anything about CO beyond what I've heard. Breck in full swing looks like the ideal place for me with all dem jumps, but they only have like 10 features as of now.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just go up born free, drop down directly under the lift and hang a lef into bwana park. You will see the park from the lift. Park for free on the frontage road by city market in west vail, take the free bus to lions head village.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you're saying you want kiddie features. Bananza on peak 9 is open 5 jumps 4 jibs. Parklane will be open top to bottom by the end of this weekend, and if you have balls go hit Freeway.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yalzz is whack everyone noes the steezy jib heaven is at Loveland


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> yalzz is whack everyone noes the steezy jib heaven is at Loveland


You want longer lift lines and more kids that can't ride? Keep it up!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

tbh i miss hotlapping the parks on the other side of the tunnel alot, as much brofun as loveland is.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So you're saying you want kiddie features. Bananza on peak 9 is open 5 jumps 4 jibs. Parklane will be open top to bottom by the end of this weekend, and if you have balls go hit Freeway.


Hows park lane looking? They only had 2 jumps and 4 rails when I was there on the 31st


----------

